# Tantra, tantric sex & hiring someone to teach it.



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am interested in Tantra & have been for awhile. I am wondering if the people who teach it are really just escorts if you will. Has anyone done this? I found someone, however, i saw in her description of services different things that could have double meaning. She made it clear though she wasnt a prostitute, but of course it could just be a cover.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I think it all depends on your definition of "prostitute". If you are paying for someone to particpate in a sex act with you and/or your SO, then at its face, it sounds like prostituion to me, and the law would likley see it that way as well.

OTOH, I know there are many people out there who "teach Tantra/Tantric sex" methodologies, who are good people, know what they are doing, and are simply interested in teaching the method (whatever teaching Tantric sex might entail). I would seek out people who have worked with the teacher in the past (i.e. a reference or two), and see what they say. A good teacher will provide references if asked.

That said, my wife and I have dabbled in Tantra and Tantric sex, and it can be totally mind-blowing (3 or 4 of our "best ever" sexual encouters involved some form of Tantra), I know for me as a man, the orgasms I've had were monumental - sometimes I'll have 2 or 3 in a session, and my wife will frequently have 20 or more orgasms during a Tantric session. The issue is almost always time and mood. We always start off with Tantric massage, and from beginning to end, a Tantric sex session can last 2 hours or more (yes, really!). Both of us also have to be in the right mood, especially her.

I would start off with books (there are too many to list) and perhaps a couple of instructional DVD's. You might be like us, and pick up enough from books/videos to have extremely satisfying Tantric sex. If you want to push it further, or there is something you are not getting from the books/videos, then perhaps you would consider a "teacher" to get you to the next level.

In any event, it's a lot of fun! Not for everyone, and not for every time (we will have tantric sex sessions perhaps once a month or so, when we can devote a few hours to it).


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hmm ok i will try books and dvds first. Thanks


----------

